# Hockey cards



## wojtek (Mar 10, 2011)

I want to show you something very exotic in my country but very popular in US and Canada. When i was younger i always love watch hockey games and hockey movies (Mighty Ducks with E.Esteves ) and i want to collect some hockey card's. My favorite player is Vincent Lecavalier not Wojtek Wolski 
(born in Poland)  and favorite team are: Ducks, Avs and Habs.

My best card's:





























































and my best card in my collection, limited to 10


----------



## Ernie (Mar 10, 2011)

Not a Penguin in the crowd. Shame!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2011)

Funny. Good to have another hobby!


----------



## wojtek (Mar 10, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Not a Penguin in the crowd. Shame!



I have !!! 

I'm not a big Pens fan but these two i found in box


----------



## Ernie (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool. 

I have an old 90's Pens Stanley Cup t-shirt with Jaromir Jagr's and Ronnie Francis' autographs on it. Tom Barrasso was the holy grail of autographs for me... was never able to obtain. Had a Marty Straka puck, gave to my brother. Might have a Wendel Young puck somewhere? I obtained them all myself. All after Tampa Bay Lightning games back when they played at the Thunderdome. It was an excellent place to get big name autos for visiting teams because it was (is) such a small market. If you tried to get Jagr's auto after a Pens game at the Igloo in 1993, you'd get mauled. We walked right up to him in Tampa.


----------



## Justin (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Ernie, I'm from Bethel Park originally and we grew up Pens fans. My dad has a half-season this year so I got a chance to visit the new arena--very nice!

Living in Columbus, we do support the CBJ. Plus, as I tell my family, they are western conference so it's not a conflict of interest.

Wojtek my Dad worked in Kosice Slovakia and I saw a game of the local team there once. It's a different style from the NHL but still great! While my parents were there they used to drive up to Poland often, and said it is their favorite country to visit.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice collection of hockey cards!

You guys would love to see my hubby's collection. It's pretty nice. He's spent years on it and has some pretty fantastic stuff.

Myself, I have a jersey signed by Wendel Clark....he was my hero.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 10, 2011)

Found pix of my mask from an old thread... http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7475&highlight=stanley


----------

